# can i straighten in 100% zoom ration ?



## mantra (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi

i bought lightroom v4.4 last version
and i have lightroom v5.5 trial version 


is there a way to straighten my images using a 100% zoom ?


thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 8, 2014)

No (sorry, there's nothing more interesting to say about that!)


----------



## mantra (Aug 9, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> No (sorry, there's nothing more interesting to say about that!)


hi Victoria
but should add in the new version
it's very hard straighten images without a 100% view


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 9, 2014)

The cropping hasn't changed between versions, although there is a bug in 5.5/5.6 that makes the view refresh sometimes - perhaps that's what you're seeing?

You can press Shift-Tab to make the photo larger while cropping.


----------



## mantra (Aug 9, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The cropping hasn't changed between versions, although there is a bug in 5.5/5.6 that makes the view refresh sometimes - perhaps that's what you're seeing?
> 
> You can press Shift-Tab to make the photo larger while cropping.


thanks Victoria
and i will wait 5.7 ,adobe will fix the bug.. i hope


----------



## sty2586 (Aug 9, 2014)

You can use "rotate" in lens correction/manual with 100% view.
 You can choose the loop overlay with all options: grid, guides,....

Greetings from Austria
Franz


----------

